# Orkut Themes



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 12, 2008)

I've ab Orkut account which I rarely use(coz I'm here all the time) but still would like it to look good so can any1 tell me how to apply themes in Orkut account?


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 12, 2008)

Do you see Change Theme option towards upper right corner, on left side of buttons(Logout)? If yes use that option, otherwise wait for sometime till the features becomes available on your account


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Jun 12, 2008)

And don't be fooled by scraps (if you get) giving option for changing look/theme of Orkut. They are just spam, and if you follow their instructions and load their script, then that script will have all the privileges of your account which you have. I was enticed into loading two such scripts and had to spare more than half hour getting my account back in shape.

EDIT: There may be some genuine people posting some real working scripts, I'm not sure of that though. If you still want to load a script, you can first load it in an editor to see what it'll do.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 12, 2008)

www.orkutplus.org provides some genuine, good looking themes


----------



## krazzy (Jun 12, 2008)

If the option 'change theme' is not available on your account then go to someones account who has the theme enabled and set. Then you'll get the option to use his theme. If you click that then you'll get the option to set themes on your account.


----------



## aminsagar123 (Jun 13, 2008)

goto edit profile >> themes tab


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 14, 2008)

if you use firefox or flock you can use greasemonkey scripts to change themes, though i've not tried any and so i'm not sure.


----------



## channabasanna (Jun 18, 2008)

yogeshm.007 said:


> And don't be fooled by scraps (if you get) giving option for changing look/theme of Orkut. They are just spam, and if you follow their instructions and load their script, then that script will have all the privileges of your account which you have. I was enticed into loading two such scripts and had to spare more than half hour getting my account back in shape.
> 
> EDIT: There may be some genuine people posting some real working scripts, I'm not sure of that though. If you still want to load a script, you can first load it in an editor to see what it'll do.


 
Hi Can i know how to get my account back into shape, i am unable to post scraps to anywhere..  i suffered the same by themes.


----------

